# Verdict: Google Wins in Oracle Patent Suit



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

> A California federal jury ruled on Wednesday that Google did not infringe on Oracle's patents in developing the Android operating system.
> 
> Following a week of deliberations, the jury in the intellectual property case has come back with an unanimous verdict that Google did not infringe on Oracle's Java patents.


Details here:

http://mashable.com/2012/05/23/google-wins-oracle-suit/


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I am completely unsurprised by this. Oracle had no leg to stand on.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> I am completely unsurprised by this. Oracle had no leg to stand on.


While there is truth in what you say...the past few years...patent hearings around the world have gone by with a wide range of results. In some of the same parallel cases, one country would dismiss them, in another rule for the plaintiff, and still another, rule for the defending company. There has been no consistency.

Despite these two giants going at it with big $ invested in their legal battle, it seems no outcome is a sure thing at this point.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

True. I'd been following the trial, though; Oracle's lawyers were awful, and Larry Ellison was a complete knob while he was on the stand.


----------

